# Fuente +-24V 10A



## Ivan N. (Jun 25, 2006)

Holas! Estoy con ganas de armar una fuente de +-24V 10A,  mas o menso el diseño ya lo tengo en mente pero necesito algunas ayuditas con la eleccion de algunos comoponentes (adjunto el diagrama q tengo pensado usar) El tema es asi: tengo un transformador de +-15V 20A y necesito una fuente de +-24 y buena disponibilidad de corriente. Asi q como esos 15V rectificados me quedan en unos +-20V aproximadamente, lo q hago es duplicar la tension mandando uno de los extremos del transformador a masa, a expensas de la mitad de la corriente. Entonces en la salida de la rectificacion en los capacitores tengo unos +- 41V. Hasta aca todo bien, ahora es donde comienzan los problemas . Esta tension la aplico a un divisor de tension resistivo para poder obtener unos 30 o 31V y de ahi conectarlo a un 7824 y 7924 respectivamente ( en el diagrama aparece 7815 y 7915, pero la idea es q sean 24) a la salida de los reguladores conecto unos transistores en configuracion darlington correspondientemente, para q se encarguen de brindar la corriente, y finalmente a la salida de los darlington conectaria al carga. 
Bueno y con esto me aparecen algunos problemas, 
1) cuanto me pueden consumir el regulador de voltage y el primer trnasistor del darlignton, para poder calcular bien el divisor resistivo q necesito?
2) los transistores del darlington, cuales me combiene usar? Hay q tener en cuenta q los primeros transistores del darlington son de baja potencia, pero necesito q tengan un buen Beta y q soporten unos 50V Colector-Emisor. Y los segundos (los de potencia) deben soportar una corriente de 10A entre los 2 y una potencia de, en el peor de los casos, unos 170W entre los 2
3) Dispacion... q tipo de disipadores me combiene ponerle a los transistores d epotencia? Tienen q ser demasiado grandes aun poniendoles algunso coolers?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 4, 2006)

Le estas queriendo sacar 10A a esto, el divisor resistivo tiene que estar en ese orden... 

¿Y para que un divisor de tension? Si lo que estas queriendo es un divisor de corriente para que el darlington se chupe 9A y el 78xx 1A cuando esta al moño.

¿Para que el Darlington? Existen BJT baratos de 10A.

¿Para que los diodos D5 a D8?

¿De donde sale la masa? El puente de diodos esta correcto pero el centro del Trafo va al negativo de la salida.

10000uF es un invento tuyo, igual no filtra 10A. En vez de eso va un C de 2200uF y un L cualquiera con el cable bien gordito acorde con los 10A.

Si tu transformador es 15+0-15 20A, al quitar el centro perdes la referencia a masa y te queda solo una diferencia de potencial de +30V 10A, el lado negativo fué historia y no lo recuperas más.

A la salida faltan diodos polarizados para protección.


----------



## Ivan N. (Jul 4, 2006)

1) Por el divisor resistivo no va a circular mucha corriente, nadams q unos 100mA y lo q sea q consume el 78xx ...

2) el divisor de tension esta para "polarizar" , por asi decirlo a los 78xx. Segun tengo entendido necesita unos 4V mas del voltage nominal del regulador.

3) Nunca use BJT... . Darlignton por q se me ocurrio a mi para tener una alta ganancia, asi el 78xx no consume practicamente nada, y la tension a la salida del darlington va a ser la salida del 78xx - 1,4V de las 2 junturas...

4) Son para compensar las posteriores caidas de 1,4 v por las junturas de lso darlington.

5) 10000uf no es ningun invento los tengo aca al lado de la carpeta arriba del escritorio . LAverdad q nunca vi ningun circuito rectificador q usara una inductancia... como es eso?

6) La masa... EL circuito de rectificacion, no solamente es un rectificador sino q tambien es un circuito duplicador. La masa es generada en el medio de los 2 capacitores de 10000uf

7) Como dije es un circuito duplicador, por eso mismo es q la amsa del transformador no se utiliza, y al conectar la masa virtual q se genera al extremo correspondiente del transformador se logra duplicar la tension a expensas de la corriente y asi obtener +-40V. Si quieres probarlo arma la parte de la rectificacion hasta los capacitores tal cual como esta y te sorprenderas . Es ams sino tenes ganas de hacerlo en protoboard tambien funciona en cualquier simulador.

8) Como es eso de los diodos de proteccion? Como se conectan y para q sirven?

Bue despues de todohasta ahora nadie me ha ayudado con el consumo nominal promedio de un 7824 y un 7924 y q transistores usar en el darlington... pensaba q por ahi podia ser un mj10013 o similar, por cierto cual seria su complementario?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 4, 2006)

1) Lo que consume el 78xx a la entrada es lo mismo que a la salida, osea 1A. Mas claro: para el 7824 entran 41V 1A, salen 24V 1A, de ahi que para los 78xx P=(Vin-Vout)*I ¿Eficiencia? A marzo, si si. 
2) El 78xx es "flotante" y regula lo que "ve" entre sus terminales, osea que el divisor de tension esta de mas. Y acá empezamos a ver que el Datasheet del 78xx no muerde.
3) BJT son los mas comunes, seguro usaste sin saber que era un BJT y en todo caso tu Darlington bien pueden ser 2 BJT.
4) No bueno (Decia un yanky amigo mio) fijate en el datasheet esta claro como se hace, yo postee un circuito de potencia con el 78xx.
5) Si los usas asi como viene la bola, la corriente durante el arranque con los condensadores descargados es excesiva, no bueno, requiere un circuito adicional, no bueno, para amortiguar la carga durante el arranque y luego se cortocircuite para que no joda una vez que estan cargados los condensadores: Resistencia Variable de Coeficiente Negativo de Temperatura.
5b) La Inductancia como filtro deja pasar CC pero presenta una impedancia a CA que se almacena magneticamente.
6) y 7) Correcto, me olvide de la duplicación en tu descripción y en el circuito no esta claro porque pusiste una segunda masa en vez de arrimar un cable.
6) La masa es generada entre las 2 resistencias (iguales) que dividen la tensión a la mitad en el duplicador. Los condensadores nada tienen que ver.
8) Los diodos deben protejer los IC de cortocircuitos en la salida. ¿Que pasa si se juntan el + con el -? ¿A donde va a parar la carga de los condensadores de salida si se interrumpe la alimentacion? etc. En el datasheet está.
El MJ ese no lo conozco, si es un Motorola el complementario debe ser un número mas o uno menos en el modelo, tendría que bajarme el datasheet y mirar en la pagína del fabricante.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 4, 2006)

Este es el metodo normal utilizado.

http://www.mitedu.freeserve.co.uk/Circuits/Power/1230psu.htm

El condendador que tienes de 100.000uF seguro que no te soporta esa tension.
No estoy seguro que te funcione como duplicador, es un invento, pero lo que si te garantizo que no te dara los 10A, eso si que estoy seguro.
El transformador ideal seria uno de 2$V, recuerda que la potencia disipada es igual a 
Ptrans=(Vin-Vout)*I

Si le metes mas tension de entrada se traduce en calor.

Revisa el datasheet del 7824 si aguanta la tension de pico.
Vp=Vac*1.41=24*1.41=34V


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Fatal diseñado.

En potencia: no se usan divisores resistivos q no sean de poca señal ya que al poner "la carga", varía la impedancia en paralelo y modifica el comportamiento del divisor.
Respecto al uso de reguladores lineales, yo paso, tu diseño son 500W y no creo que lo aguanten, necesitas una conmutada o un radiador de calefacción de casa enganchado a los 78xx.
Además atacas con la salida a unos darlington por lo que te da igual la salida siempre q sea 1,4V mayor que la salida real de la fuente (funciona?)
Dudo q el invento funcione, para q funcionara deberías usar los 78xx sin las resistencias anteriores y el darlington en la entrada. Ten en cuenta que la salida es la que nos da la referencia en tension, si no, no haría falta usar los reguladores, unos zener y unos darlington y a funcionar, no? Pues no, no es así.

Rediseña la fuente y planteate usar conmutadas. 2 fuentes de 240W a 24V enclosed están por menos de unos 70 euros. Planteatelo.


----------



## Ivan N. (Sep 8, 2006)

Desde el vamos la carga minima q se puede conectar en la salida desde el punto de vista del divisor resistivo sera de unos 100k mas o menos, debido a la alta ganancia d elos darlington (B1*B2), por lo q no modifican practicamente el divisor resistivo.
Los reguladores lineales no disipan practicamente potencia, ya uqe la corriente total que circula por ellos es de aproximadamente unos 1.2 mA cuando la corriente ne la salida es maxima, segun los betas de los transistores y la hoja de datos del fabricante de consumo nominal. Es mas estos integrados nisiquiera necesitan disipador.
Los 2 diodos en serie en la Vref de los reguladores es justamente para compensar la caida de las junturas de los darlington. Y si anda =) lo q si nomas le pude sacar 9.5 amp mas de eso se calientan mucho los transistores de potencia...
Si pusiera los reguladores a la salida de los darlington como vos decis ahi si circularian por los mismos la corriente de salida (los 10 amp) y ahi si se quemarian por ams disipador q se le coloque. Tranquilamente se podria usar diodos zener en lugar de reguladores la funcion q tienen es la misma (en este circuito) pero preferi reguladores por q no consegui donde vivo zeners de 24V y ademas los reguladores dan un mejor riple. 
Lo que decis de las fuentes conmutadas no se me habai ocurrido, pero pasa q en mi pais (soy de arg) 70 euros son muchhhaaaaaa plata D. Son un poco ams de 250 pesos, y haciendo esto gaste nomas unos 110 pesos, por q no tenia disipador y lo tube q comprar a 45 pesos =(. 
Pero en definitiva el diseño anda muy bien ( no fue invento mio todo tome el diseño en general de una fuente de +-15V 3 amp q hicimos para un profesor y le cambie al parte de potencia poniendoles mas disipador y transistores mas potentes).


----------



## Pekerman (Jun 2, 2009)

Mira yo no se si ya compraste todos los componentes. Sino te recomiendo que compres dos fuentes de PC que cuestan 19 dolares cada una. Pones las salidas en serie de 12v y tenes 24v 15amp ( los ultimos modelos entregan esa corriente en 12v) y son muy eficientes. Tene en cuenta que tenes que mantener los chasis de las dos fuentes aislados entre si. Yo lo que hice es abrirlas y poner unas arandelas de goma entre la placa y la fuente y le tenes que cortar el cable de tierra para que no se unan en el toma. Hace 2 años que arme una fuente para cargar baterias en el campo con una configuracion parecida y funcionan muy bien. Ademas si algo se quema a lo sumo gastas 19 dolares ya que le cambias la fuente completa y listo y las venden hasta en un shoping los dias domingos con lo cual no tenes que ni ir a una casa de electronica.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 2, 2009)

Pero el muchacho quiere ±24v por lo que necesitaría 4 fuentes de PC en serie, a 19 USD c/u son 76 USD


----------



## Pekerman (Jun 3, 2009)

Pequeño detalle. Tenes razon. igual despues de responder vi la fecha del post y supongo que en 2 años habra encontrado una solucion.
Igualmente la de utilizar fuentes de PC es un buen dato a tener en cuenta. Creo hay post al respecto (claro que quizas este no sea el mejor ejemplo como bien aclaraste vos).

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## adrianferrer (Sep 9, 2011)

Si ya se que es muy viejo el post.. pero a alguien le podrá servir; las fuentes de pc por lo general dan más de 10A en los 12V pero en los -12 no llegan a 1A a duras penas he visto que se acercan a 0.8A pero lo común es 0.5A, si le pides más se apaga... hay un truco para hacer una nueva linea de -12V que se le puede exigir más corriente, en el foro está.


----------

